# Massage cho bé bằng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu hiệu quả bất ngờ



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (20/2/19)

Massage cho bé là cách chăm sóc và thể hiện tình yêu thương rất tuyệt vời đối với bé. Khoa học đã chứng minh rằng việc Massage hàng ngày góp phần phát triển não bộ và tăng cường sức khỏe cho bé. Hơn nữa, bé nào cũng thích được Massage.
Bạn nên tạo thói quen Massage hàng ngày cho cục cưng của mình. Thời điểm tốt nhất để Massage là sau khi tắm cho bé bằng nước ấm. Khi đó, bé đang thấy rất khoan khoái. Bạn vừa Massage nhẹ nhàng, vừa thủ thỉ với bé để giúp bé thư giãn, dễ dàng chìm vào giấc ngủ.
Cùng với đó việc massage bằng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu sẽ đem lại những hiệu quả rỏ rêt, bởi tinh dầu tràm có khả năng giữ ấm cơ thể, diệt khuẩn và ức chế virus bảo vệ bé tránh khỏi các tác nhân từ môi trường bên ngoài. Đặc biệt là bệnh về đường hô hấp và bệnh do côn trùng gây hại gây ra.




*Các cách Massage cho bé bằng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu*
Việc massage bằng Dầu Tràm Con Yêu vô cùng đơn giãn, ngoài những lợi ích về sức khỏe thì điều vô cùng quan trọng đó chính là sự gần gửi giữa mẹ và bé. Điều này dưỡng như thiết lập mối quan hệ mẹ con vô cùng bên chặt và thân thiết.
Hơn thế nữa, massage mang lại cho bé cảm giác thoãi mái và thư giãn hơn bao giờ hết, giúp bé có giấc ngủ sâu hơn.
Mẹ chỉ cần sử dụng một ít Dầu Tràm cho vào lòng bàn tay của mình xoa đều cho ấm rồi tiến hành massage vào lưng, ngực và lòng bàn chân của bé. Massage nhẹ nhàng từ dưới lên và tỏa ra hai bên cánh tay thực hiện như vậy để cho tinh dầu thấm đều và đem lại hiệu quả hơn.
Bạn có thể Massage cho bé ở tất cả các lứa tuổi. Hãy nhớ rằng trẻ sơ sinh đặc biệt nhạy cảm với việc được Massage và sẽ dễ ngủ. Hãy xem trang hướng dẫn cách Massage cho trẻ sơ sinh để có được một số lời khuyên hữu ích.
Bé sinh non được chăm sóc đặc biệt để tạo cảm giác gần gũi và an toàn cho bé. Theo các chuyên gia y tế, việc Massage cho bé sinh non rất có lợi. Hãy xem những lời khuyên của chúng tôi về việc Massage cho bé sinh non.
Những em bé lớn hơn một chút và bé mới biết đi cũng thích Massage nhưng lúc này chúng hiếu động hơn. Chúng có thể sẽ cười khúc khích khi được Massage. Ở độ tuổi này, bạn có thể vừa Massage vừa hát cho con nghe, hoặc vừa Massage vừa chơi trò chơi. Hãy xem trang Massage cho bé của chúng tôi và các trang Massage cho bé đang tập đi để có những cách Massage hữu ích.
Điều quan trọng nhất khi Massage cho bé là biết rằng đây là khoảng thời gian thư giãn đặc biệt và thể hiện sự yêu thương. Hãy làm cho khoảng thời gian này trở nên thú vị và bạn sẽ thấy đây là cách tuyệt vời để chăm sóc cho bé và thể hiện tình yêu, niềm vui của bạn dành cho bé.
Hiện nay Dầu Tràm Con Yêu đã có mặt hầu hết các tỉnh thành trên toàn quốc bởi các cơ sở uy tín như shop con cưng, shop trẻ thơ, pharmacity, ministop và một số nhà thuốc.
Nguồn: Dầu Tràm Con Yêu!


----------

